# Playoff GAME TWO: Heat @ Bulls 4.24.07 - 7pm CT *TNT/CSN-Chicago*



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

well, not that i'm superstitious or anything, but since we're on a roll, i figured i would make the game two thread. mods please sticky. thanks!











*@*











*Game 2 Heat @ Bulls - Tues. April 24, 2007 
*TNT/CSN-Chicago* 7pm CT United Center, Chicago*











_Luol Deng, who finished with a career playoff-high 33 points, buried a corner jumper and converted on a three-point play late in the fourth quarter to help Chicago secure a 96-91 win in Game 1 against visiting Miami. Ben Gordon recorded 24 points and 11 assists for the Bulls, who led by as many as 13._

bulls.com/playoffs


_"I don't think we're floppers. We try to take the charge. This is the rules. We try to play aggressive defense and that's it. "For the confidence, this was huge. It was very bad when we lost to New Jersey. Miami is a great team with a lot of experience. We need to be quiet and just play. This is only one step." -- Andres Nocioni

“Everybody’s got their own opinion. It is what it is.” -- Ben Wallace_

Heat/Bulls BLOG


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Blood on the horns!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XM5jALr_-gs"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XM5jALr_-gs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Go Bulls!



Stop their 3s = We win


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

gotta post this again...


"PREPARE FOR GLORY!"










"TONIGHT WE DINE IN HELL!"


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

nice, straight outta 300. lol ^

this game im really looking forward to.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Gio, who are those lovely ladies?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

theanimal23 said:


> Gio, who are those lovely ladies?


i have no clue. i just know they are about to kiss. they should just stop it with the foreplay and cut to the chase!!--same way the Heat are doing


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

The Bulls are young and ready to take the next step!
The Heat are old and weary, ready to crack!

BLOOD ON THE HORNS!!!
GO BULLS!!!!!



P.S.: Props to BenDengGo with the Noc and 300 stuff. :biggrin: Very clever.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

PowerWoofer said:


> The Bulls are young and ready to take the next step!
> 
> 
> > Funny, u weren't saying anything like this 2-3 weeks ago when we were losing bad games.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

A must win game.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

The ROY said:


> PowerWoofer said:
> 
> 
> > The Bulls are young and ready to take the next step!
> ...


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

PowerWoofer said:


> The ROY said:
> 
> 
> > PowerWoofer said:
> ...


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

The ROY said:


> PowerWoofer said:
> 
> 
> > The ROY said:
> ...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

A preview of the game:

Miami ready to turn up heat



> Like many head coaches in similar situations, it didn't take long for Bulls boss Scott Skiles to throw out the first clich-- on the eve of tonight's Game 2 against the Miami Heat.
> 
> "If we win the game, I can't imagine that (the Heat) will be petrified because we're ahead 2-0," Skiles said after a practice at the Berto Center on Monday. "On the other hand, we wouldn't be, either. We feel comfortable to play anywhere."
> 
> ...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Another preview from Mike McGraw:



> Here’s what the Bulls need to do to get an edge on the Miami Heat tonight in Game 2 at the United Center:
> 
> Before the opening tip, Ben Gordon should ask Eddie Jones what it was like to play with Vlade Divac.
> 
> ...


Bulls would do well to make Heat feel old


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

TripleDouble said:


> The ROY said:
> 
> 
> > PowerWoofer said:
> ...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

chris sheridan chimes in with a recounting of the big fight skiles and shaq had over 20 years ago!



> So after hearing from both of the principles and coming away with only the scantest details, I took it upon myself to get to the bottom of the Shaq-Skiles fight history -- no matter how long ago it happened, and no matter how much each of them want to let bygones be bygones. *Because, let's face it, if there's a story about how someone once almost got punched in the face by Shaq, it's worth telling.* And if that someone is now the guy trying to devise a way to stop O'Neal in the playoffs, that story can only serve to make this particular series all the more interesting as it moves forward.
> 
> So I placed a call to Milwaukee Bucks coach Larry Krystkowiak, who was in the middle of the whole thing, and he was more than happy to recount the blow-by-blow for the amusement of y'all.
> 
> ...



hilarious.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

That is too hysterical.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I can't remember the last time I was anticipating a Bulls game as much as I am now. 700 can't come fast enough.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

woot! woot!


I am about as pumped for this game as any game I can remember watching in recent history. still about 3 hours to go... and it seems like an eternity

BULLS
BULLS
BULLS
Polish Sausage
BULLS
Ditka
BULLS

this is already right up there with the recent NFC champ game and the superbowl... can't even imagine how I'm going to be when the Bulls get to the close out game in this series!!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I missed game 1 live, so im extra excited about tonights game. Im just looking forward to Kirk and Gordon bouncing back from their poor performances, though Gordon was passing the ball well, and actually playing good defense, but his importance and major impact he has for us is scoring so im expecting him to have a better scoring impact tonight.

Im not really worried about Shaq. Shaq is Shaq, his occasionally going to have his big games, almost like Jordan, you knew he was going to get his 30 plus points, it was just a matter of stopping the people around him. Im more worried about Wade and the other players such as Antonie or Williams stepping up and having a big game.

But in hindsight, we should have won game 1 and should win game 2, because they were on our court and we should try to serve homecourt advantage, because im still a little skeptical about Bulls ability to win away from home. Regardless im pumped..


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Awesome Shaq and Skiles story. Both Skiles and Nocioni seem like the type of guys who don't mind starting or finishing a fight, even if they get knocked out. I'm really excited for this game. Win this one and I think we take the series. 

Btw what's the over/under on combined Shaq and Wade FTs tonight? It'd probably be set at 20 and I'd take the over by probably 15. For the team I bet the Heat shoot 35 FTs or more tonight.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

The good part about Hinrich having a BAD 1st game is...they forgot how DEADLY he can be when he's on...hopefully he is cause that's just another weapon that they can't do ANYTHING about...


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

T.Shock said:


> Awesome Shaq and Skiles story. Both Skiles and Nocioni seem like the type of guys who don't mind starting or finishing a fight, even if they get knocked out. I'm really excited for this game. Win this one and I think we take the series.
> 
> Btw what's the over/under on combined Shaq and Wade FTs tonight? It'd probably be set at 20 and I'd take the over by probably 15. For the team I bet the Heat shoot 35 FTs or more tonight.


Why are the Heat going to get more free throws tonight? Because they were robbed last game? They weren't robbed. They just complained more. Shaq played 27 minutes and Wade played 33 minutes. Hinrich played only 19 minutes. If anybody got screwed, it was the Bulls, not the Heat.


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

i'm heading out to the store to get cheese to go with tonights whine.


----------



## souleater (Apr 21, 2007)

T.Shock said:


> Awesome Shaq and Skiles story. Both Skiles and Nocioni seem like the type of guys who don't mind starting or finishing a fight, even if they get knocked out. I'm really excited for this game. Win this one and I think we take the series.
> 
> Btw what's the over/under on combined Shaq and Wade FTs tonight? It'd probably be set at 20 and I'd take the over by probably 15. For the team I bet the Heat shoot 35 FTs or more tonight.


that's the way u will try to win again?with officials?as usual?c'mon.let's try sth else,like playing tough?oh what i'm saying?the old guys can't jump,run or shoot,give them their 
denture and let them go sleep


----------



## souleater (Apr 21, 2007)

lougehrig said:


> Why are the Heat going to get more free throws tonight? Because they were robbed last game? They weren't robbed. They just complained more. Shaq played 27 minutes and Wade played 33 minutes. Hinrich played only 19 minutes. If anybody got screwed, it was the Bulls, not the Heat.


oh man,are u trying to argue with a heat fan?that they stole last year's championship with wade's acting drawing fouls?


----------



## souleater (Apr 21, 2007)

max6216 said:


> i'm heading out to the store to get cheese to go with tonights whine.


oh by the way,once u're going out,bring me a beer:biggrin:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

kirk needs to stay out of foul trouble and hit the jumper tonight.


----------



## souleater (Apr 21, 2007)

truebluefan said:


> kirk needs to stay out of foul trouble and hit the jumper tonight.


i doubt the refs leave him to do that


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sam Mitchell deserves his award.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Sweet, we get Marv, Kerr, and Aldridge. Big upgrade over Saturday's crew...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lets go Bulls!!!! My little grand daughter says, "Go Bullschs."


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Shaq fouled...immediately I see that Shaqs talking about the refs has their attention. Wallace with the foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon ties the game 2-2


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon misses a wide open three but gets the rebound and scores anyway.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls led the nba in rebounding? I didnt know that.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Shaq with the offensive foul. Way to go Ben!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Alright. Hinrich hits the jumper.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

Is NBA Audio not working for anyone else? aah this really pisses me off


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon for a long two. 6-2


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich matches his point total from game one, 6-2 Bulls early...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice dunk...oh he traveled. Shaq walked


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng is fouled. He left E Jones standing. What a move!

Ft good...7-2 good again 8-2


----------



## souleater (Apr 21, 2007)

great start for our bu;;s,the old guys can't match our energy


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Timeout Miami with 8:20 to go in the 1st. 8-2 Bulls!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

nice start to the game guys!

I thought the foul on Wallace was a clean block... but what do I know I'm a total homer.

then again - the offensive foul called on Shaq - Wallaces foot was inside the circle (y'know, after Shaq threw his body into Ben, sending him three feet back)

but hey things are looking good.
Gordon looked good on his shots, even the 3pter he missed.
Hinrich looked comfortable taking his shot
and Deng is looking as aggessive as ever going to the hoop

all damn good signs

let's go Bulls! keep this energy up! those old fogeys won't know what hit 'em!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng for two and the foul...deng fouled him. 

8-5 shaq hits three straight fts so far


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deng finds P.J. for the dunk!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown with the dunk! Nice pass from Deng


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Shaq dunks again. 10-7


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown with the jumper. 12-7


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Haslem and Wade both score. 12-11


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kirk for three! 15-11


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich hits the 3!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wild shot by Deng...Miami guarding him close.

Miami scores on the goal tend. 15-13


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Timeout Bulls. 15-13 with 5:07 left in the 1st.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

missing too many oppourtunities here. a few missed shots, and just flat out lost the ball a couple times. it's sloppy play like this that prevented the Bulls from being able to take a couple games in Miami last year... they've gotta clean up their act!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Gordon has already made two momentuem killing turnovers. One with a travel when we had all the momentuem.. and he slipped over(for the 100th time in his career), to give Miami some momenteum.

Gordon has to really start taking better care of the ball.. his turnovers are fustrating.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk almost always follows a bad game with a good game. It's almost science.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

E jones with the layup game tied.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon answers with his layup.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> Sweet, we get Marv, Kerr, and Aldridge. Big upgrade over Saturday's crew...




yeah. and combined with the pre-game stuff, you'd think the heat were playing.....THEMSELVES.

hello, announcers - there are two teams playing.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Haslem throws the ball out of bounds and Nocioni checks in for the Bulls...


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Did i just hear the "Gong" for Ben Gordon?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace with the layup! 19-15


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade scores. 19-17


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon for three!! 22-17


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon hits a three and the Heat call a timeout.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Kirk almost always follows a bad game with a good game. It's almost science.


well it is early, but yeah, it's KIRKOLOGY. :biggrin:

and what was with the gong for ben gordon just then? um, wrong ben!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Where Was The Foul????????????????????


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wades scores and is fouled by Kirk. 22-19

FTA 22-20


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Thabo checks in for KIRK.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Just showed the replay...Hinrich didn't touch Wade on that shot. Freaking BS call.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Kirk takes a seat after the foul and in comes Thabo. Tyrus is in for P.J. as well.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice pass by TT to Wallace for two.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

refs..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade hits 1-2 fts.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Ooh, gotta finish that Noc...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc hits the 3 and gets fouled by Posey! He converts the 4-point play. Wade falls down at the other end, Noc gets the ball and hits a 3 in the closing seconds!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Noc with the three and one.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce!!!!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

coming up on gatorade cooler talk: david aldridge on dwyane wade's skin care regimen. 


:|

meanwhile..._NOCOLOCO!!_

:cheer:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni for three and posey with the foul!!! 

27-21 

FTA good! 28-21


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

That's better!

And that was an advertisment for Ben Gordon as PG too. Kirk doesn't scare anyone when he drives the lane like that. Ben, whatever his other faults as PG does, and he's gotten good enough to find those guys.

Wow, another 3!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## souleater (Apr 21, 2007)

noce for president:clap: :clap:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni hits a three at the buzzer! 31-21 Bulls after 1.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Noc again!

7 points in 11 seconds for him, wow.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

holy ****!


NOCIONI!!!


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Noch!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

31-21 Bulls after the 1st. Nocioni!!!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

oh man that was awesome. Thabo bottles up Wade, we get the steal, TT almost dribbles it off his foot about 4 times, then pitches it to Noc for the TRAY. 

I got home just in time.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

Nocioni!
Nocioni!

No-ci-oni!!!!!!


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Let me just say, Tyrus Thomas is a damn good passer. I remember seeing him try to make some great entry passes or some great backdoor cut passes to Wallace, PJ, and even Gordon cutting baseline and they weren't looking for it so it got chalked up as a turnover. I remember thinking, wow, he plays so tall and long, and he KNOWS how to use it to get the ball inside. That's dangerous.

REAL dangerous. Shows higher basketball IQ than his "raw" reputation affords him.

X-factor indeed. Nocioni and Tyrus, widening the gap.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

1st Q impressions

- You know that song Ballin'. Yea that's Nocioni right now. 
- Deng is struggling, looks to be forcing things a bit
- Hinrich and Thabo have done a good job forcing Wade to take tough shots
- calls look down the middle so far
- PJ and Ben with two baskets each, that's already above average
- Gordon is lookin stable tonight, maybe a big game for him
- The Heat's offense is so one-dimensional. Give it to Shaq or give it to Wade. 
- Steve Kerr (on Nocioni)-He should change his name to Krystoviak. He represents what the entire city is about. Wow way to go Steve.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Give Thomas the credit also for making the steal and his awareness of the clock and Noc beside him.

I loved TT's reaction to the made 3.. getting up in Noc's face to congratulate him.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Why is Shaq making his free throws. 5-5. What's going on?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Shaq hits another ft. 4-4

5-5...wow


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

T.Shock said:


> - Steve Kerr (on Nocioni)-He should change his name to Krystoviak. He represents what the entire city is about. Wow way to go Steve.



He said Grabowski, which (apparently) is some kind of Ditkian slang for a hard worker.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=o_6pc4C8dmY


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Shaq hasn't missed from the line tonight!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Lots of turnovers for Shaq and Wade so far, 7/8 (Haslem the other) in the 1st quarter...


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> He said Grabowski, which (apparently) is some kind of Ditkian slang for a hard worker.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=o_6pc4C8dmY


Haha. I think it was a veiled reference to Chicag's substantial Polish population. I was more suprised he even knew that Chicago has a large Polish population.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace at the line, misses the first, (of course) hits the second


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thabo for two!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thabo!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

haha Thabo! 

that wasn't quite how it was drawn up, but it still counts for 2.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kapono for two.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

our passing looks sharp. We'll wear em out if we keep moving the ball like this.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Man, I can't watch the Comcast Sportsnet broadcast. I am falling asleep.Even though I'm taping the TNT feed, I'm just going to have to watch it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thomas fouled down low by Oneal! Thats two. 

Ft is good. second is no good. 35-25


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> our passing looks sharp. We'll wear em out if we keep moving the ball like this.


It looks very good early on.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Not a good shot by Kirk there.

But comes back with the strong finish! Nice.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kapono hits a three.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

didn't like that shot by Kirk. He looked off-balance the whole time and basically had decided to shoot before he even got the ball.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

We definitely don't want Kapono shooting those threes, let Walker have those...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kirk with the layup 37-28


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Kirk drives for the layup.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> didn't like that shot by Kirk. He looked off-balance the whole time and basically had decided to shoot before he even got the ball.


i know it scared me.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Kirk redeems himself with that one. Not bad. Gotta close on Kapono, not worry as much about their other shooters.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

What an awesome stuff by Zo. That's why he's one of the best at shotblocking


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mourning scores, 

TT is blocked by Mourning, Wade scores at the other end.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Blocking foul on Noc, definitely legit. Should've tried to block that one, Noc...


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

yeesh, brutal block there, TT can't get up, and Wade draws one of his classic "bump the defender and lay it up" fouls.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

A lot of body contact on that Mourning block and Noc gets called for a bump on the other end. Still, gotta get back on that.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Tyrus got blasted in the face. No call. Wade comes down and leans into Nocioni. And 1. No complaints about refs if the Bulls win this one.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

That's BS. Last game, PJ blocked Shaq cleanly but grazed him on the follow through and got called for the foul. Tyrus was slammed in the face and no foul was called.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Embarassing rejection.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

ViciousFlogging said:


> yeesh, brutal block there, TT can't get up, and Wade draws one of his classic "bump the defender and lay it up" fouls.


ugh. Sort of a negative highlight reel for Miami. Show's their real strength.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I said in lead up to tonight's game let the streak shooters beat us

You can't give Kapano daylight. He will beat you if you don't get to him


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Shaq is 5-5 from the FT line. WHAT!?!??!!?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wades fta no good. 37-32


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng for two. Glad to see him score.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses in close. 1-6


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kapono scores again.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Kirk-Gordon-Deng-P.J.-Wallace on the floor. Wade missed the FT, which is nice, and then Deng hit at the other end...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wallace powers in a layup. Wallace 3-4 7 pts


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

nice take by Big Ben!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow air ball by Gordon, Hinrich no good.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I knew Deng wouldn't come anywhere close to his SAturday performance again.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wallace gets pounded with body contact there, but no foul. Scores on the layup, though.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Deng missing easy shots now.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk has to push the ball with a man advantage.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Deng will get it going eventually. He won't have another blistering 30+ points but I think he'll still get his 15-18 on 45% shooting or so by the end.

ugh. Why go glass there, Kirk?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Skiles has to get Wallace out when Shaq is out.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

It's actually Leon Dong playing. Deng is still in the locker room. No way Deng misses that bad around the basket.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for two! 43-34


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Shaq misses in close, Bulls ball.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

there you go Kirk.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Who traveled? I missed that.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Kirk hits the jumper coming out of the timeout, 43-34 Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oh PJ. you tease.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kapono misses one.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> It's actually Leon Dong playing. Deng is still in the locker room. No way Deng misses that bad around the basket.


:laugh:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Travel??


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Walker fouled on the break, kirk fouls, thats his second. 

FTA good. 43-35.. second fta good 43-36


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oh come on Gordon. That was just awful


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Oneal with three attempts and dunks for two.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

It looked like Walker shuffled his feet quite a bit before that foul call.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

So many unforced turnovers :sigh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Lot's of over the back activity

Posey with a 3..


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon bottled up, passes 15 feet to the left of Duhon. Out of bounds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Posey for three. 43-41. 

Gordon with the reverse layup.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

ugh I hate when Shaq does that. Not much you can do though.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> It looked like Walker shuffled his feet quite a bit before that foul call.


He does that all of the time!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Gordon bottled up, passes 15 feet to the left of Duhon. Out of bounds.


You're exaggerating. It was more like 14 feet


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

beautiful finish by Gordon


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Duhon in for some reason.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We are over helping again.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

seeing Posey hit 2 threes in a row makes me angry.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Posey hits a three...then is called for the block at the other end. 

Kerr says, "It's nervous time for the Bulls." How so? Miami made a run, good teams do, now the Bulls need to answer.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

When did Steve Kerr become an undercover Heat fan?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chops said:


> When did Steve Kerr become an undercover Heat fan?


I am glad I wasnt the only one that thought that.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Steve Kerr is a *******. "Its nervous time for Bulls fans"? WTF. It's the first half and the Bulls are up.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Very nice crowd in this thread alone!

*truebluefan**, 12261980, bre9, Chops+, i3586, *JRose5**+, *King Joseus*+, kulaz3000, McBulls, *MikeDC*+, *mizenkay*+, nitric, *Ron Cey*, rwj333*+, *SausageKingofChicago**, *Showtyme*+, souleater, *spongyfungy*, *T.Shock*+, TripleDouble*+, TwinkieTowers+, victor_vc+, *VincentVega*+, Wishbone+


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> Steve Kerr is a *******. "Its nervous time for Bulls fans"? WTF. It's the first half and the Bulls are up.


I'm sure ESPN "suggested" Kerr ratchet up his Heat loving in order to keep pace with Jon Barry. But Barry won't be seriously challenged anytime soon.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Is it just me or is the UC alot quiter than in game 1?? Are they all nervous or something? Where is the confidence in this team??


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni for Three!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miami answers for two by Zo.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Nocioni doesn't care about anything.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc for 3!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon with the charge. We didnt need that.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kapono scores 48-48

Deng scores 50-48


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon with the dumb charge. Kapono hits to tie it at 48.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon scores! 52-48


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Lu breaks the tie.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Haslem with the bankers 52-50


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon for three!! 55-50


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Deng and Gordon with back to back nice jumpers.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Beautiful shot by Gordon. The net didn't even move.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Is Ben dialed in? I sure hope so. That was a strange play.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon with the blockMan kapono is uncounscious! Hits again

55-52 HT


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Kapono is a marksman. Sheesh.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon hits again!

55-52 going into the half.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Well Bulls answered. I didnt see nervousness, did you?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Absolutely poor defensive performance.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Miami's roleplayers are playing out of their mind. Pretty frustrating to watch.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Miami's roleplayers are playing out of their mind. Pretty frustrating to watch.


i know. Kapono did whatever he wanted to do. Posey hurt us a little.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, i agree. Our defensive effort is really poor tonight. We don't have the intensity that we had in the first game, we seem a step slow. 

I don't think we've taken a charge the whole first half, nothing compared to the first game.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls are WINNING. Remember last year when the Bulls were the pesky team that wouldn't go away? The Heat are playing with the "switch turned on", and it seems this year's Bulls are taking it well so far.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

man... someone's gotta get a hand in Kapono's face
he's just lightin us up!



anyone else notice that the Heat's run to close out the half coincided exactly with Duhon's appearance in the game?

Thabo's not playing as well as he did in game one, but I still think I'd prefer him out there over Duhon


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

It was a very strong half. I fully expected the Heat to level a knockout punch in the first half, and they didn't. So far, its going better than I thought it would.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Wishbone said:


> Thabo's not playing as well as he did in game one, but I still think I'd prefer him out there over Duhon


Agreed. While Duhon might not make as many bad plays, I have no confidence in him making a good play either.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

the important thing here is that we ARE winning...

and that with some pretty sloppy play. not really taking care of the ball.
but I feel pretty good about it, because tonight the shots are falling...

Noc, Gordon are shooting great.
Hinrich much improved from game 1
even Deng is contributing some (couldn't really expect him to continue his tear...)


so... the question is in the 2nd half is Shaq going to continue to get fed in the post over and over and over?
his efficiency in the post is going the be the difference if whether or not the Bulls can hold on to this lead


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wishbone said:


> the important thing here is that we ARE winning...
> 
> and that with some pretty sloppy play. not really taking care of the ball.
> but I feel pretty good about it, because tonight the shots are falling...
> ...


In the second half of the first game, we made adjustments and pushed him out further. We need to do that again.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Let's put things into perspective 

Kapono got hot and Posey responded with some counter punches from the perimeter

We need to adjust and can adjust but you take out Kapono's effort and turn up the D in what I predict will be a stingy 3rd Qtr and we'll be right there

We are right there. They had some counter punches and we came straight back and slugged it out 

Miami gave up 55% in the first half. Look for Gordon to be clamped . Lu needs to step up and take some of the scoring load in the 3rd

Heavy D 3rd qtr coming up 

We've got a good shot to build a cushion to protect coming into the 4th but we've got to make adjustments on both sides of the ball and a lot of this revolves around Lu


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich with the runner at the start of the 3rd.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

well here's hoping the old man gets tired QUICK!


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

The good news is that going into the second half Wallace and Thomas only have one foul and PJ has none. That's a lot of fouls to burn on the inside.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for two. 

Kerr, "It's Miami's game to win..."


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown for two! 59-52 Bulls.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Early timeout for Miami, 59-52 Bulls with 11:00 to go in the 3rd...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Solid start to the 2nd half. Riley takes quick timeout.

Weak crowd at the UC tonight though


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Back to Back blocks by Wallace!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Haslem gets blocked!

Gets blocked again, 24 seconds


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

did steve kerr have a lobotomy?

geez.

it's like kirk heard him.

haha. and a quick timeout already for riley.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deng hits a jumper, 61-52 Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng for two! Yep bulls look nervous. LOL


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade scores. 

Gordon hits! 63-54


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're getting some really great looks. Miami's D compared to Game 1 has quite poor tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade fouled. That was a foul??? Woe! 

FTA no good. Second one is good.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wade countering Shaq's 5-5 FTs by being 3-6 on the night.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon is blocked, he then misses a three


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oh yeah, steve, it's the heat's game to win.

nice. 

wade complaining to javie all night. whiney whiner. 

(that was a legit foul though).


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kirk for three!!! 66-55.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That shot only looks good when it goes, BG


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kirk for three!!! 66-55.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich hits the 3! Timeout Miami with the Bulls up 66-55 with 8:46 to go in the 3rd...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice bounce back performance from KIRK.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are 7-9 in threes.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sorry but. laughing. my. ***. off. at. steve. kerr!!


:laugh:

way to go captain kirk!


:cheer:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Miami's roleplayers are playing out of their mind. Pretty frustrating to watch.


Hopefully this is a good thing and the players will play down to their average but that's an area the young bullies struggle with.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich's 6-10 for the night so far. Very nice.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The Kirkness is feeling it. I love it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown for two! 68-55


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Ray & Tierra Allen have convinced me to watch the WNBA now.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Kirk dishes to P.J. who hits the open jumper! Very solid play from the vet tonight...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miami has us on the ropes


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

foul on Kirk looked legit...
but hey Bulls coming out on fire this half! can't be at all pissed about that

what's up with Kerr tonight though?
"Heat's game to win"

just as the Bulls go on an 11-2 run. that's right Steve. I guess those three rings don't mean squat to you.

but commentary aside... it's been a pretty good game so far


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon with the three!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon for three!!! 71-55 Bulls


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Another good look, PJ hits the jumper.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What a shooting display man. Kirk also getting everybody good looks. Everything going perfect offensively.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Fierce run by the Bulls. I love the emotion shown by everyone. Looks like we're handing the knockout punches. 

Why do they have to show that NBA Playoffs after the timeout......


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i have always liked Kerr as a player and person, and I know the game isnt over, yet, Miami may make a run, but so far he has been WAAAAAAYYYYYY off on his analysis.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Yep, miami's game to win.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Why the heck is every "greatest moment in NBA history" starring Reggie Miller? Never liked him one bit.

Meanwhile, Nocioni is dancing after we come back from commercial...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls have hit 14 of the last 17 shots.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Flagrant?? Are you kidding me?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Oneal dunks. Didnt he walk?

Oneal blocked a bull player. Posey is fouled on the FB. Flagerant foul??? oh no! Brown called for the fou.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I am going to give Greg Couch an e-mail after this game.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Flagrant??? BS.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Posey selling the fall to the refs. Not Posey's fault the refs gave him the call.

Bogus bogus bogus.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Posey hits both fts. Heat ball, Shaq travels. Good call.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Flagrant foul? Wow, bad call.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Shaq fouls Brown. Thats three on Shaq. 

FTA good. 72-59
FTA good 73-59


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

P.J. with an ugly drive and Shaq bails him out with a foul.

I keep typing Shaw initially and having to change it to Shaq. Odd.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm just going to count how many seconds Shaq is in the paint because the refs don't seem to be doing it.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon hits another three!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon for 3!! 76-59.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

PJ Brown. Nice pickup, Pax.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Great pass by Deng!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

kick and drive kick and drive. find the open guy and drain the three. I love the execution.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon for 3, my post didnt show.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Gordon again, on fire.
Nice patience on that play.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Skiles pissed at Noce's D there.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miami scores on a missed defensive play by Nocioni


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

76-61 Bulls. Timeout with a bit over five minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are shooting 58% so far.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Posey scores on the break, fouled by Hinrich. 76-63

FTA Good. 76-64


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bad sequence there, 76-64 Bulls after a three point play by Posey.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Really bad pass by Noce. 

Kirk picks up 4th. This will really hurt out execution now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wild shot by Duhon, or a bad pass one. I couldnt tell.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon misses a long three, wallace tips it in


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon takes a ridiculous three and misses but Wallace gets the tip in. 78-64 Bulls.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

duhon sucks. get him off the court skiles!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Oneal dunks on the offensive rebound.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon misses another three. He is struggling.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Just an observation. Just like the 2nd quarter, once Hinrich exits and Thabo/Duhon enter, the game lulls and Miami makes a run. Definitely not last game, but tonight entirely.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon for three!! 27 pts


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon gets an open three and misses it. Luckily bad 'Toine is here tonight for Miami as he misses a good look at a three. Gordon with another three!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

When Duhon comes in, things go south. Does Skiles plan on getting Wallace a breather?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Oneal with the jump hook. 17 pts.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Ice cold. We could use a little offense in there lest they get back in the game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses, Wallace rebounds, Deng again, good!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deng gets a second chance after the Wallace offensive rebound and hits!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Just when you think it can't get any uglier then Duhon's three attempt, along comes Antoine Walker.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noc is fouled. Wades first. 

Noc no good, Deng rebounds and scores


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wallace gets a nice response from the crowd as he goes to the bench. P.J. comes in.

Deng hits a jumper inside, the Heat turn it over at the other end!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bulls just outworking them at this point, have to keep this intensity up.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls have been clearly quicker to the ball. More hustle, more desire.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> PJ Brown. Nice pickup, Pax.


Damn straight 

I have been one of the few that have supported him all season long and one guy that we could definately count on come the post season 

I really would take him over Tyson at this time of year to throw against vet teams like Miami and Detroit 

Yep. No kidding


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> Deng misses, Wallace rebounds, Deng again, good!


Someone should put that on a basketball instruction DVD.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WE get it back


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

19 turnovers for Miami.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

who here wants to bet Miami will end up with 25 turnovers?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Walker hits the three at the buzzer. 85-71


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That's such an inexcusable mistake from Gordon. For one he goes too early(like usual) and then passes when he never should've given how HOT he is.

STUPID STUPID STUPID.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Ugh. Letting 'Toine hit that three is a bad way to end the 3rd. 85-71, though. Nice cushion for the inevitable push by the Heat in the 4th...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

do my eyes deceive me or was that a travel by Toine.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Ugh


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Double post.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls have 5 players in double figures. We are shooting 54%, Miami 49%


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I hope the Bulls hold Miami to no more points, and score well over 120 points. The Heat need to wake the hell up.

Please, just blow us out so we can finally notice that we need to pick it up.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

a little bit sloppy there right at the end... should never let Antoine get off a 3pter at the buzzer...

but can't complain otherwise. incredibly well played quarter pretty much all throughout. great defense on Shaq. all the shots were falling. a lot of hustle and good movement on offense. by golly these Bulls were actually FUN to watch!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> That's such an inexcusable mistake from Gordon. For one he goes too early(like usual) and then passes when he never should've given how HOT he is.
> 
> STUPID STUPID STUPID.


Yes way too early for him to give it up and a bad pass at that.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lets Go Bulls


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">6:05</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">59-73</td><td valign="top">Kirk Hinrich misses 18-foot jumper</td></tr> </tbody></table><table class="tablehead" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">5:05</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">63-76</td><td valign="top">Kirk Hinrich shooting foul (James Posey draws the foul)</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">5:05</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">*63-76*</td><td valign="top">Chris Duhon enters the game for Kirk Hinrich</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">
</td></tr></tbody></table>that's a 13 point lead

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:05</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">68-85</td><td valign="top">Ben Gordon bad pass (Jason Williams steals)</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:00</td><td valign="top">*Antoine Walker makes 24-foot three point jumper (Jason Williams assists)*</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">71-85</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">
</td></tr></tbody></table>That's a 17 point lead cut to 14 on a last second buzzer beater.

Good run by the heat!


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> do my eyes deceive me or was that a travel by Toine.


Oh no, 'Toine took the ****ing bus on that one. What a no-call. Still, up 14, all they have to do is figure out a way to keep this comfortable (which they haven't been able to do often this year). What a cheap flagrant on Posey. Somebody said in a different thread that the Bulls would bring a knife to a gunfight with the Heat when talking about classless punks. I guess PJ's retaliation was a little nudge in the back. Gimme a break.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Uhh...who gives a **** abt the WNBA?


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Well Deng rebounded nicely in this qtr but Kirk set the tone to open but Ben just blew it open offensively and PJ /Ben doing what they're supposed to be doing in manning the inside 

Noc with the cameo slug shot

These guys just have to keep going in the 4th and not try and shut down too early that would facilitate another Miami run 

I called Kirk to rebound in a significant way tonight and he has


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon fouls jay will. Misses the first. 

FTA Good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade with the layup. Skiles calls TO. 85-74


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I really hate how BG thinks he has to start passing when KIRK goes to the bench.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Switching to the zone. Bulls' kryptonite.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

85-74 now in the 4th. Within 11, Kerr, not 9. Bulls timeout.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the layup 87-74


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice set play off the timeout. We needed that.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wades scores again


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Walker scores on the layup. Here comes Miami. 

Deng scores 89-78


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thought that one was coming out, but Deng hits it. 89-78 Bulls...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich called for the foul. Five. He fouled Walker. 

Man! Walker ran into Kirk!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Oh geez. That's either a no call or a foul on Walker. Ridiculous.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What a joke of a call.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade Dunks. 89-80.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade in close again. 89-82


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Thank GOD for Deng.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng for 2. 91-82. Kerr, "life been sucked out the UC."


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deng getting the Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu from the crowd after he hits.

I'm glad Williams missed that 3. Offensive foul on Deng, though, on the other side. Yeesh.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng called for the charge. Bad call.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

That was one of the worst calls I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

and you wonder why kirk gets frustrated.

glad he didn't get t'd up.

you just feel kerr pulling for the heat, the vibrations i mean, through the tv.

come on bulls!


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Oh my god. Walker is such an actor.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Kerr has been f*cking annoying tonight!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bad pass by Gordon again!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Stop passing, GORDON. Just stop.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon and Sefolosha fall over each other after a Gordon pass. This is getting ugly.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon with another hideous pass. Turnover Bulls.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Posey tried to flop there, didn't get the call.

Deng hits again!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown is fouled by Posey. 

Bulls ball

Deng for two! 93-82


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng saving our butts.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thabo for two! 95-82


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thabo!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Oh Deng misses the jumper.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_leon dong!!_

nice.


_THABO!!!!_


whoohooo!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

That'd be nice if Deng hit that. 95-82 with 5:15 left...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Foul on Kapono he fouls Gordon. T/o 5:00 95-82

too bad the life of the fans in the UC has been sucked out.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> Deng for 2. 91-82. Kerr, "life been sucked out the UC."


But the suction vacuum has been assumed by Kerr right on to Miami's nads


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OK...we got this under control now. Just finish strong.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> But the suction vacuum has been assumed by Kerr right on to Miami's nads


all night long, sad to say.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls still at 54%


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

PJ did a great job on the defensive end against Shaq during the last possession.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

LOL Wallace with the air ball...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Pretty jumper by Wallace there.

uke:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> But the suction vacuum has been assumed by Kerr right on to Miami's nads



apparently, it's a dyson. they never lose...suckage.

kerr's a dag.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Is Stacey King bellowing for "the sammich" yet ?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

KIRK back in. Thank You.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade steals, Walker dunks.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Getting ugly again on offense, luckily Miami can't hit their shots.

Deng hits again!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng scores! 97-84.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

99-84, Miami timeout at 2:26 left in the 4th.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng scores again!! 99-84


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Love how Leon Dong does all his damage from midrange jumpers and slashes to the hoop.
Nice change of pace from the rest of the team.


Damn that last jumper was great.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

My apologies to Deng. I did not think he would have another great game in this series.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miami has us where they want us.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Luol Deng is becoming a star right in front of our eyes. Pau who??


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Good to see Dong's showing what he's got in the 2nd and making Miami bite off more than they can chew


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Miami is on the verge of dominating. I can feel it.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Aside from the 6 turnovers, Gordon's had himself a great game.

27 points, 5 assists, 6 rebounds. Nice.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Sammich


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Good to see Dong's showing what he's got in the 2nd and making Miami bite off more than they can chew


oh. my. god. :lol:


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

Deng is becoming a man before our very eyes. This series looks like it could be career defining for this young man. I think we are seeing Deng stepping up and becoming the true leader of this Bulls team. It certainly looks like he is our best player out there


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

oh and keep on talking Kerr. every time you say Miami's gonna take control, the Bulls go on a run!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Sandwich TIME! Does it carry over to the playoffs too?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Good to see Dong's showing what he's got in the 2nd and making Miami bite off more than they can chew



nice to see you in the thread tonight, king.

just classic.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Scottie was right with his call way back when in Lu's rookie season 

"That Dong's got big balls!"


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng is fouled. 

good 100-84
fta good. 101-84


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thabo for three!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Sef for 3!


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> Sandwich TIME! Does it carry over to the playoffs too?


Stacey King sure hopes so


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thabo for 3. Start the busses. 104-84. Miami scored 2 last 7 minutes.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuu! I love it!

Duhon-Griff-Thabo-Tyrus-Malik out there now. Ooh boy.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Adrian Griffin's in to protect the lead.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Thabo man...this guy looks really GOOD.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nice cheers for gordon and hinrich!

and griff and malik make their 2007 playoff debuts.

sure miami's gonna make a big run now steve, hmmm.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Younger, faster, deeper.

Can you imagine this squad w/ Thabo developing a 20 footer, Thomas with one pet post move, and another servicable big body?


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Stacey King must be going off his brain 

The chance to bellow SEF O LO SHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAA!

and 

SAMMICH 

at the same time

Good times


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thabo hits again! Posey with a blatant shove away from the ball. Tyrus hits the FT.

UC: Posey sucks! Posey sucks! Posey sucks!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thabo hits again. Foul on posey away from the ball. 106-86

TT with the fta good. 107-86


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Williams hits the meaningless three, Bulls win 107-89!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

superdave said:


> Younger, faster, deeper.
> 
> Can you imagine this squad w/ Thabo developing a 20 footer, Thomas with one pet post move, and another servicable big body?


well said!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Williams hits a 3. 107-89. Game over. Bulls win!!!


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Deng, Gordon, Thabo.
:yay: :clap: :yay: :clap: :clap2: :cheers: :worthy:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Gotta love Steve Kerr. I think he's rooting for the young Bulls... but trying to be impartial.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deng: 14 pts, 6/7 FG in the 4th.

Wow.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

So I guess we won because of the refs? :lol:


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I called the win and I've called the series in the Bulls favor but I didn't expect Miami to have their azzes handed to them this bad tonight


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

superdave said:


> Gotta love Steve Kerr. I think he's rooting for the young Bulls... but trying to be impartial.


Yeah, I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt. He _did_ pick us, I believe...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

must be nice to be greg couch right about now.


awesome games from gordon and deng and way to bounce back by kirk (despite the foul stuff, ****, is he ever gonna get respect?)


love it. up 2-0 on the defending champs. _LOVE IT!_

gotta take this energy to miami and relive opening night and give them the beatdown.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Heat will come back and take the next but I like our chances to take the 2nd game in Miami 

If we can do that - series is ours


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Great game.
Responded to the lull's with energy, and didn't give the lead back up like they did at the end of Game 1.
We need to grab one game in Miami.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I called the pressure on the Heat at the start of this game despite everyone saying it was on us 

There can be no argument now that the pressure is well and truly on Miami


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm hoping for a sweep.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

King Joseus in his Gordon Uni? :



















Awesome picture:




























Noc and Thomas seem to have seen a mouse or something:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kenny Smith, (paraphrase) "Miami in trouble. Dont match up good against the Bulls."

Sir Charles, " The series is not doubt until someone loses at home."


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

charles really must hate the bulls.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

best part about this game was that every time the Heat started to pull it a little bit close, the bulls would just take it right back

they never let up for any significant stretches the whole game.
gotta keep up the same intensity in Miami! split down south... wrap things up in game 5!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Riley just compared Deng's game to the immortal Cedric Ceballos.... saying he's an opportunistic scorer :raised_ey

Try Grant Hill you greasy mofo


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Great win. 

I'm kind of a pessimist, but I did feel like the Bulls got a lot of favorable calls against Shaq. Perhaps that is because I am used to seeing Shaq manhandle people. Anyway, I think the officials took him out of the game. After the first few fouls, he was very tentative and unwilling to back into the post for fear of drawing a foul. He has a well-known personal feud with Steve Javie, so it's not that surprising he's not getting calls, I guess.

Where would we be without Deng? Nobody else could score in the 4th quarter. 

I hated that 4th quarter lineup-- Gordon Duhon Sefolosha Deng Brown??? What? It eventually came through, but the lead was looking pretty tenuous for a while. I have no idea why Nocioni and Wallace were sitting at such a crucial point. I was screaming for Hinrich, too. 

Was anyone else shocked to see Skiles *scream* at Nocioni for letting Walker score a layup? I guess he knows Nocioni can take it, but I would hate playing under the guy. 

Gordon had a great game, but he still had too many turnovers. It's hard to describe the specific emotion I feel when he makes a dumb turnover -- some combination of frustration, annoyance, anger, and amazement. I kinda squirm in my seat, and then my friends look at me strangely and wonder what I'm doing.

Wade is barely driving. He's just settling for jumpers. I wonder how bad the pain is? He's just not very good right now.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

DaBullz said:


>


Why you gotta start off with a downer like that?:biggrin: 



DaBullz said:


> Noc and Thomas seem to have seen a mouse or something:


Best picture ever? Those two are like long lost gladiator brothers.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I was hoping for a better game from Hinrich tonight but he got in foul trouble again. I know he plays better on the road so hopefully we can steal one in Miami with his help.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Why you gotta start off with a downer like that?:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Best picture ever? Those two are like long lost gladiator brothers.


I went through the pictures in order on the Yahoo photos page.

Feel free to find any other pictures you think are nifty.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

I liked how David Aldridge patted himself on the back for the Bulls not trading Deng for Gasol when Charles and Kenny said the Bulls should. I want them to continue to sleep on Deng...


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> Great win.
> 
> I'm kind of a pessimist, but I did feel like the Bulls got a lot of favorable calls against Shaq. Perhaps that is because I am used to seeing Shaq manhandle people. Anyway, I think the officials took him out of the game. After the first few fouls, he was very tentative and unwilling to back into the post for fear of drawing a foul. He has a well-known personal feud with Steve Javie, so it's not that surprising he's not getting calls, I guess.
> 
> ...


Umm, the Bulls did win by 18, right?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

superdave said:


> Riley just compared Deng's game to the immortal Cedric Ceballos.... saying he's an opportunistic scorer :raised_ey
> 
> Try Grant Hill you greasy mofo


Fer real. That's like saying Dwayne Wade compares to John Starks. Yea Starks and Ceballos were nice players but come on. 

P.S. I realize the Wade to Starks/Deng to Ceballos analogy is an overstatement because Wade is a lot better than Starks and Deng is a good bit better than Ceballos.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Umm, the Bulls did win by 18, right?


..



rwj333 said:


> Great win.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> ..


FWIW

I think your commentary is terrific.
:cheers:


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Bloody awesome, was away doing some work and couldn't even gamecast it. So happy now I can't get to sleep.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Bulls are a jump-shooting team that can never win in the playoffs.

Except, of course, on those occasions when they happen to hit their jump shots.


Which is most of the time...

But heck we need inside post scoring. Lets trade Deng, PJ and Gordon for Gasol.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Could we say Luol is our go to guy? I think that's a real possibility.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

rwj333 said:


> Was anyone else shocked to see Skiles *scream* at Nocioni for letting Walker score a layup? I guess he knows Nocioni can take it, but I would hate playing under the guy.


I was, but in a way I was kind of glad also. Noc, Duhon and Hinrich all have reputations as teacher's pets. If Skiles is going to be a jerk, I'm glad to see he's being an equal oppurtunity jerk. In fairness to Skiles, that was pretty awful defense by Nocioni. Everyone in the whole building knows that Walker wants to jack a 3 or go left, you absolutely can't let him blow by you on the left for a layup. Point made. At least he didn't yank him...


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

superdave said:


> Riley just compared Deng's game to the immortal Cedric Ceballos.... saying he's an opportunistic scorer :raised_ey
> 
> Try Grant Hill you greasy mofo


Hilarous. Shot chart says Luol made NINE baskets outside of 18 feet from the basket tonight. That's opportunistic? Wow. Riley is a snake. He was with the Knicks when we used to destroy them and he still is. Least he can give somebody some respect once in awhile.

Gotta start a list of people who give the Bulls no respect....Riley, Barkley, Refs, National Media, Shaq, Wade.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

lougehrig said:


> Hilarous. Shot chart says Luol made NINE baskets outside of 18 feet from the basket tonight. That's opportunistic? Wow. Riley is a snake. He was with the Knicks when we used to destroy them and he still is. Least he can give somebody some respect once in awhile.
> 
> Gotta start a list of people who give the Bulls no respect....Riley, Barkley, Refs, National Media, Shaq, Wade.


How on earth did your team manage to give up 14 "oppurtunistic" points in the 4th quarter of a playoff game, Riles?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> King Joseus in his Gordon Uni? :
> 
> [IMG]http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/sp/getty/a2/fullj.getty-73901443jg023_heat_bulls_9_56_10_pm.jpg


Mine's red. :biggrin:


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

The look on Shaq's face on the ESPN.com front page picture is priceless


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We have won the first 2 home games of the playoffs for 3 straight seasons. Now, can the Bulls *PLEASE* win a road game? Seriously, we steal one in Miami and this series is OVER in 5. But how are we going to win in Miami? This team has never exactly given us a reason to feel confident abt them on the road against a good team. Just a week ago we looked completely rattled in NJ.

I expect us to come back to Chicago 2-2. Hope the Bulls can prove me wrong.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

eymang said:


> The look on Shaq's face on the ESPN.com front page picture is priceless


Haha. Yeah. That might've been the highlight of my year.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_CHICAGO (AP) -- The Miami Heat climbed out of their last 2-0 playoff deficit. They'll need more from Shaquille O'Neal and Dwyane Wade to perform similar magic this time.

Ben Gordon scored 27 points and Luol Deng added 26 to lead the Chicago Bulls to a 107-89 victory Tuesday night and a 2-0 lead over the defending champions in this first-round series.

Gordon scored 11 in the third quarter, hitting three 3-pointers, as the Bulls built a 17-point lead. Deng scored 14 in the fourth as Chicago sent Miami halfway to elimination.

O'Neal and Wade had subpar performances again after struggling through foul trouble in the opener, finishing with 17 and 21 points, respectively. O'Neal was just 6-for-14 from the floor with eight rebounds.

And Wade, who led a late charge in Game 1, never really got going, hitting 9-of-19.

Trailing 85-71 through three quarters, the Heat were within seven after Wade's layup early in the fourth, but they had no answer for Deng. Quiet in the first half after scoring 33 in the opener, Deng scored the Bulls' first eight points in the fourth before Thabo Sefolosha hit a jumper that made it 95-82 midway through the quarter.
_


game recap


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

We've had a nice rebounding edge both games. Hopefully that keeps up.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Just wanted to say congrats Bulls fans! You guys did your job at home, and now it's our turn to return the favor :cheers: BTW, I thought it was homerism at first, but it really does appear that Deng is a stud in the making. He was making some extremely tough shots in the fourth.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> I hated that 4th quarter lineup-- Gordon Duhon Sefolosha Deng Brown??? What? It eventually came through, but the lead was looking pretty tenuous for a while. I have no idea why Nocioni and Wallace were sitting at such a crucial point. I was screaming for Hinrich, too.


Honestly, I hated the lineup with Du, Gordon, Hinrich, Lu, and P.J. even more. I just can't stand that tiny backcourt. I wasn't a fan of the fourth quarter lineups but I'm more willing to defer to Skiles with a solid lead. 



rwj333 said:


> Was anyone else shocked to see Skiles *scream* at Nocioni for letting Walker score a layup? I guess he knows Nocioni can take it, but I would hate playing under the guy.


Hehe. It's funny because Skiles is not my type of coach. I generally prefer the more calm Bill Cartwright or PJax type. I don't like screamers. Regardless, I really like it when Skiles does crazy things like that. I love that it doesn't matter to him if we're up 15 or down 15, play that he finds completely unacceptable ticks him off.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> Just wanted to say congrats Bulls fans! You guys did your job at home, and now it's our turn to return the favor :cheers: BTW, I thought it was homerism at first, but it really does appear that Deng is a stud in the making. He was making some extremely tough shots in the fourth.


Kudos to you on having the nads to come into the lions den after a game like this and offer your congrats!


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> Kudos to you on having the nads to come into the lions den after a game like this and offer your congrats!


Indeed.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Some more pics on Chicagosports.com








:lol: 















:mad2: 







floppers!


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

eymang said:


>


They didn't seem to know how to call contact after the shot. Posey barely fell into Noc after three and we got a four point play. Then a few points later Zo had a clean block and then nailed Tyrus in the face on the follow through and there was no whistle.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*!*


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I just got done watching the game. Recorded it. 

Luol Deng has finally arrived. He's always had the beautiful looking game, but now he is making an IMPACT. Not that he didn't help before, but this is what you call All-Star level play. A leader. Best All Around Player. He is becoming clutch. He is becoming the player Paxson and West envisoned. 

Noce, the usual. Gotta love him. Can't ever underappreciate him.

Gordon: Great shooting. But he needs to work on his passing this offseason. He helped Miami come back in the 4th. Otherwise he played a great game. Shot very well. Went to the hole.

Kirk: Great when he was on the floor. Foul on Walker was BS. He has one other BS call. Otherwise great shooting, great game. Didn't force anything and you can tell the difference when he is and isn't in the ball game.

Thabo: Not Thabo of Game 1. Shot well at the end, made two tough shots if I remember correctly. One in each half. He has to learn to stop biting on that Wade pump-fake so Wade can drive or jump into you.

Tyrus:  Couldn't dunk on Zo. I hope he sees how big of a stage the playoffs are and he is hungry to increase his weight and better his game this offseason. I can see him becoming a force. Would have liked more PT from him this game, BUT

PJ and Wallace: Man have these guys shown why they are brought over here. PJ had a hell of a game. Hit his J's. Played good D. Wallace, great all around. I can't really express how great they played and how much of an impact those two made. 

Funny Moment of the game: TNT cut to a segment where Noce was bobbing his head to music and was trying to get Thabo involved (both were on the bench).

Next game decides it. We can really pressure Miami with a win, or Miami could be right back into it.

I'm still nervous that teams are still able to catch up to us during moments in the 4th. It's not what you want to see.

It's been great to be a fan since the Dynasty years, the Crap Years, and now the Rising Years  You really appreciate the progress and maturity of this team if you were too young to experience it during the late 80s.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JeremyB0001 said:


> They didn't seem to know how to call contact after the shot. Posey barely fell into Noc after three and we got a four point play. Then a few points later Zo had a clean block and then nailed Tyrus in the face on the follow through and there was no whistle.


As for the Zo play, I think that falls under the heading of incidental contact. I think depending on how you interpret the rules, as long as you cleanly block the shot, you're allowed to whack the guy in the face afterwards. I'm being mildly sarcastic here, but I'm not sure that's a foul. The Nocioni one I think he might've tapped him before Nocioni landed, but I'm not sure.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

For Lu's size difference in the post vs Wade, I wish he could give better faults. But now I'm being greedy.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> As for the Zo play, I think that falls under the heading of incidental contact. I think depending on how you interpret the rules, as long as you cleanly block the shot, you're allowed to whack the guy in the face afterwards. I'm being mildly sarcastic here, but I'm not sure that's a foul. The Nocioni one I think he might've tapped him before Nocioni landed, but I'm not sure.


It was a foul. Thomas is just a rookie still getting rookie officiating. If that's Wade going up for the slam, it's a foul for sure and maybe even a flagrant the way the game was called tonight.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> As for the Zo play, I think that falls under the heading of incidental contact. I think depending on how you interpret the rules, as long as you cleanly block the shot, you're allowed to whack the guy in the face afterwards. I'm being mildly sarcastic here, but I'm not sure that's a foul. The Nocioni one I think he might've tapped him before Nocioni landed, but I'm not sure.


Whatever the rules are the "after-shot" contact foul is called very inconsistently. Consider the foul that was called on Hinrich for touching Wades wrist AFTER he let go of the ball on a 3 point shot tonight. Sometimes they call that, and sometimes they don't. 

I'm not sure what the rules are, but it does seem that crushing a guy with both arms and the body while he's in the air like Zo did should be a foul in any instance.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

Chops said:


> It was a foul. Thomas is just a rookie still getting rookie officiating. If that's Wade going up for the slam, it's a foul for sure and maybe even a flagrant the way the game was called tonight.


i see it very similar in game one on shaq's alley oop (first quarter). 
pj brown blocked the dunk attempt cleanly, his follow through made contact on shaq. 
boom, refs call a foul on pj.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> As for the Zo play, I think that falls under the heading of incidental contact. I think depending on how you interpret the rules, as long as you cleanly block the shot, you're allowed to whack the guy in the face afterwards. I'm being mildly sarcastic here, but I'm not sure that's a foul. The Nocioni one I think he might've tapped him before Nocioni landed, but I'm not sure.


The thing is they called a foul on PJ for blocking Shaq and following through much less violently on the arm in game 1. They need to be consistant.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Chops said:


> It was a foul. Thomas is just a rookie still getting rookie officiating. If that's Wade going up for the slam, it's a foul for sure and maybe even a flagrant the way the game was called tonight.


Wade might get that call, but that's justifiably a no call IMO. :cheers: Depends on the refs.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

TripleDouble said:


> The thing is they called a foul on PJ for blocking Shaq and following through on the arm in game 1. I don't care how they want to call that particular type of play; they just need to be consistant, for crying out loud!


I know. Agree with you 100%. Zo just has a rep as a shotblocker while PJ doesn't.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> I just got done watching the game. Recorded it.
> 
> Luol Deng has finally arrived. He's always had the beautiful looking game, but now he is making an IMPACT. Not that he didn't help before, but this is what you call All-Star level play. A leader. Best All Around Player. He is becoming clutch. He is becoming the player Paxson and West envisoned.
> 
> ...


What a terrific post! You nailed it in so many ways. Especially (and the whole post was nails) the Wallace and Brown part. Kudos to you friend. I can't rep you from my blackberry, so I hope you end up seeing this. Excellent analysis!


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Great game. Only watched the last minutes of the 4th, because the game wasn't on TV in Canada. I realized that it may be on TVU or SopCast or something, so I checked it out and watched the final minutes on Sopcast. Anyhow, Deng played great for the second game in a row. Great to see that.

Gordon played well. Noce is just all heart and emotion. I love the way he goes crazy, like after he hit that buzzer beater in the first half.

Great game. Let's take it to the Heat in Miami on Friday!

GO BULLS!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I've bashed Shaq a lot, so I thought it would be fair to quote him when he's not whining: 



> "We really can't make any excuses tonight," O'Neal said. "It was a well played game. They just outplayed us. I had way too many turnovers. They shot the ball extremely well."


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2007042404


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

JWill had an amazing flop.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

The other thing you can take from that Shaq quote is that implicitly he was admitting that they _were_ making excuses after game 1.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks Ron


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We gotta prepare for Game 3 well. I could see Miami going to a Wade-Jones-Posey-Walker-Shaq lineup. Space out the floor for Wade to drive, and make us pay for doubling Shaq.

It allows them to have Walker matched up on PJ, where he burned him once tonight. Obviously we match up here with Noce/Tyrus. But that lineup had some sucess for them. We obviously gotta keep doing what we have been, but I'd like Ben/PJ play mostly single coverage. 

Whatever Skiles has been doing so far, works for me 

Heat did miss a lot of FTs tonight though. We were red hot. Can't expect both to continue, although I hope it does.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Went to the game tonight. I can't express how refreshing it is not to have the Dunkin Donuts race or the winning of a Big Mac be the biggest ovation of the night.

Great crowd, great game, great fun. 

It should be interesting to see how Miami adjusts and how the Bulls respond when they travel down there. We've known all along the Bulls are a very good home team. Now the true test awaits.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> Thanks Ron


Its nothing. Props are given when due. Thanks to you for breaking it down so objevtively well.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> It should be interesting to see how Miami adjusts and how the Bulls respond when they travel down there. We've known all along the Bulls are a very good home team. Now the true test awaits.


I think the Heat have to start Posey on Deng. He's the only guy who can cover Deng and Eddie Jones has done nothing this series.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

It was amusing to see Heat call Timeout after Timeout in the 3rd.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)




----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

RoRo said:


>


Beautiful. :biggrin:


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

noch with another 300 like impersonation!!!

Give them nothing.
But take from them everything.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Wallace is earning his paycheck so far. The ability to not double team Shaq has made a huge difference so far the first two games. Even if Wallace's stats don't jump out at you, his ability to guard Shaq alone without getting into foul trouble has been huge, as it has allowed our defenders to stay home on the perimeter players.

Wallace does get a tremendous amount of respect from the referees. If Tyson Chandler was in there guarding Shaq he would have 4 fouls the first 5 minutes of the game! It is so important to have a guy who can body up on Shaq and have the respect of the refs not to get in foul trouble. There are not many others in the league besides Wallace who could do this.

The x factor and a big difference Wallace has brought compared to last year is more respect from the officials. Hopefully it keeps up in Miami, but with the Bulls not winning a road playoff game since 98 I am doubting thier chances to win a game there.

Prove me wrong!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never lose another game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wynn said:


> The Bull will never lose another game.


Of course not!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> I've bashed Shaq a lot, so I thought it would be fair to quote him when he's not whining:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course it was well officiated... the Heat shot twice as many free throws as the Bull. What else was Shaq going to say?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Last year at this time, I looked at the Heat and thought they were old and slow and we could take them. I think I was right, just off by a year


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Nocioni has a really, really big cake hole.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Those Nocioni pictures are the greatest thing maybe ever.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

can't be stuffed finding the "Tyrus has put on weight thread". His looking more toned than the start of the season to say the least.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Game related news - the flagrant foul on PJ Brown was rescinded. 



> The NBA league office contacted general manager John Paxson Wednesday to rescind the flagrant foul that official Ken Mauer assessed to P.J. Brown in the third quarter of Game 2.
> 
> Replays indicated Brown barely made contact with James Posey, whose momentum carried him into television cameras.
> 
> ...


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sbits,1,6187143.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines


----------

